

Donation through advertisement - hellameta
http://www.goodeed.com/

======
hellameta
I'm a fan of the idea but I can't help but think of the potential irony...
"Kids - please don't forget to watch 20min of Coca Cola ads tonight to help
cure diabetes!"

